# 4410 PTO will not stay on



## destanley (May 18, 2010)

The PTO works fine if I hold the yellow knob up but will cut out immediately if I let it go. Knob drops down to off position. Any suggestions?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would replace the knob/switch. I think you have worn out the detent that holds it up.

Here is the part page for the hydro trans w/o mid pto. #5 Not sure what configuration you have.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

X2, sounds like a simple obvious fix.


----------



## destanley (May 18, 2010)

Yes, that was it. I didn't even have to buy a new switch. When I took the switch panel off the right side mudguard, the mid-pto (which I don't have) had a brand new switch in there all connected up. I just swapped it with the old one and everything works great. Many thanks.


----------

